# Pounding water



## mike456 (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it ok to chug water or is true your supposed to sip it to get hydrated better? (heard this from a buddy)


----------



## plums_jp (Sep 7, 2009)

Personally, i too chug water steadily, just dont pound it then wait hours for more.. Just drink as much as you can


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 9, 2009)

drink normally, just do it often.  A few gulps.  Pounding it will just result in your body flushing more of it out.


----------



## bodyforum1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> drink normally, just do it often.  A few gulps.  Pounding it will just result in your body flushing more of it out.



for sure...

a very well made point...


----------

